# Collectible Toy Show in Pittsburgh



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Sat. July 30th 2005:
**early buyer event: *8am-10am (saturday only)
*general admission:* 10am-4pm

*Sun. July 31st 2005:
**general admission: * 10am-4pm



*General admission*: adults: $5 kids under 12 - $3

*Early buyer event : * adults: $10 includes all day admission 
kids under 12 - $5 

*Free parking*
(pittsburgh expo mart -monroeville mall)

*Hourly prize drawings*

*450 tables*

new & vintage toys, new & vintage comics, sci- fi, star wars, fantasy, action figures, nascar, johnnylightning,diecast, movie & tv, model kits, hotwheels, sports and non-sport cards, matchbox, corgi, disney, barbie, g.i. joe, star trek, mcfarlane toys,

Thousands of collectibles at extremely low prices!!





Directions - 

http://www.pghexpomart.com/map.htm

​


----------

